# getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!Kidded pics added



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

:clap: :clap: I've finally decided to start a thread. My first doe to kid is Amber. She is due May 1st. I know she looks very rough. She is the goat that's been having major skin issues. We're hoping that after kidding we can properly treat her. I was afraid to give her shots because she is so far along. Anyway, hope you enjoy the pics and will keep ya'll updated. I'm hoping for :kidblue: :kidblue: from her because I'd rather not keep them :? It's sad but her history isn't the best :sigh: But we take what we get right? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: getting closer!!!*

Very nice  Good luck! I never thought anyone would want/hope for two bucklings!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: getting closer!!!*

Good luck! Happy kidding!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!!*

Yea... the only reason for wanting bucklings is meat. I like to get a couple bucks for meat and I want does from the other two that are coming up :wink:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: getting closer!!!*

Sending :kidblue: vibes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: getting closer!!!*

:kidblue: :kidblue: :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: getting closer!!!*

We too have been hoping for bucklings for meat. We have too many good does. Our last kidding was three girls. Not that we can't eat does; but it just seems better to butcher the surplus boys. 
Good luck with your birthing.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! Questions???*

So Amber is on day 145.. Do you grain your goats before they kid? I haven't ever done this before but I'm wondering if it helps with the colostrum build up. Most of my does that have kidded in the past haven't had the fullest udders when they kid. I do separate the kids at birth and milk the doe to feed colostrum to the baby. Could this have an effect on production? Is there anything specific you do to help with milk build up prior to kidding?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: getting closer!!! Questions???*

All of my pregnant does get a grain ration from 2 months pregnant to dry off.

I don't pull kids but I do give the amount of grain required for lactation to feed their kids/ my doe with quads on her currently gets 3 -1/2 cups 18% mixed with Calf Manna and BOSS with 1/2 cup beet pulp shreds twice a day with a full hay rack of alfalfa hay am and pm and she's keeping her condition nicely.
When kids are dam raised, they nurse very frequently for the first week....I've had mamas who wake their kids to nurse every 1/2 hour for the first 2 days then I see them nurse every hour after that.....the frequency of being "milked" is what influences production in the first couple weeks.

At what stage of pregnancy is the pic of Amber?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! Questions???*

the picture was taken last week on day 132


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: getting closer!!! Questions???*

I asked because to me, she doesn't seem to have much udder built to be due next week


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! Questions???*

thats what I thought too, but I stopped giving her grain because it wasn't helping her skin issue. She already tends to be an overweight goat, and everytime she got grained the skin broke out more. She does get high protein hay.. :shrug:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! Questions???*

:kidblue: :kidblue: 
Maybe you could keep one of your bucks for breeding


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! Questions???*

We are on day 145 and nothing has changed. Still nothing in udder and hard ligs.... :sigh: I think this one will have me :scratch: my head. I gorgot to mention that she is a first timer too... :GAAH: those FF are annoying at times.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!*

We made it to day 150  :leap: I'm so excited. Her little udder is slowly filling up :clap: Her ligs are very soft... she is still acting normal though, just moving very slow!!!!  It's cute to see them waddle around like they are carrying a tank.. lets hope for a safe kidding with healthy kids as this doe isn't very healthy herself.. ray:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!*

same her with mine..slow motion waddle, and lying down a lot..it's 90 degrees here, so i can't much blame her..i just wish she would give me a sign that it's going to happen soon...she is miserable, i hope yours goes well...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!*

Ligs are gone. still small udder, digging lots and very uncomfortable.......I'm trying not to :hair: ...I work so much I am sure she will kid when I'm gone...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!*

sounds like she is close! I hope she waits till your there!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!*

it's like you're saying exactly the same thing i'm going through!! Gahhhh! She's lying down quite a bit..being mean as a wasp to the other goats..waddling..ligs are barely palpable...udder hasn't grown any in a week..she's had milk for a month...it's a goat conspiracy..they're trying to wait until we run out of everything and have no choice but to go to the store then they'll drop them...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!Kidded*

Will post pics and tell story in a minute...I'm going to check on them right now!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!Kidded*

So here are the triplets!!! Yes triplets.. I wasn't at all expecting three!!! :shocked: But I am still happy :leap: The birth was ok. She was a FF so the first one was stuck at the head. I had to do alot of pulling... But the other two literally flew out of her. I couldn't even catch them!!! Of course she had to have them standing up...And she wasn't interested at all in the kids..For me thats ok because I separate them at birth... but I was sad for her..All that pain and then not wanting the babies..  
Everyone is doing well...check out the neat markings!!! Oh...and there are :kidred: :kidred: and :kidblue: ....

Hope you enjoy..


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!Kidded*

gorgeous babies!!! awwww...goodness..i'm worried muffin won't me mature enough to figure out that the babies are hers..she is so skittish as it is...she may fool me though, but she likes her personal space and doesn't let anybody or animal get too close..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!Kidded*

They are so cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: getting closer!!! day 150!!!!!Kidded*

Thanks... Mom isn't doing that great. ray: I had to give her calcium and penicillin..I hope that she recuperates quickly. I'm also having troubles getting her to produce milk. It might also be that she isn't eating lots. Hopefully I can get this sorted out as I have 3 hungry mouths to feed!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... I hope momma gets back to her old self soon. Do you have nutri-drench? Stay close to her... and good luck!
Also, CUTE babies!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

aww..b12 complex helped sweetie when she had early toxemia symptoms...she was so lethargic and wouldn't eat...well, she is a hog now..


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope she is doing okay. The babies are gorgeous!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats, they are beautiul! That male is too pretty! I hope your doe is doing better.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

mom is doing way better... :clap: :leap: I lost a good bit of sleep over her..At one point she looked like she wasn't gonna make it. :sigh: I was doing all I could...why wasn't she responding???? :shocked: So I got down on my knees and had a little talk with her. I told her she had to make it because I really needed her..not just because I like her, but also for her milk to feed her triplets. I think goats really listen to their caretakers..  It works..try it sometime. Now everytime I go in the barn she is calling for me and waiting for me to come see her.  Her energy is up and her milk is coming in  I couldn't be happier :stars: We made it through. :wahoo:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! The kids are adorable! I'm glad mom's doing better too :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty kids, congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! So glad mom is doing better, and those kids re precious!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats...  :thumb:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations they look great :leap:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Very cute kids! Glad momma is doing better. Congrats!


----------

